# Проблемы с apache2

## mimmuror

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for calculate

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs 
```

Искал в гугле, нашел несколько таких случаев, но те решения не действуют.

Подскажите, что исправить.

----------

## mimmuror

Для справки:

```
# netstat -A inet -lnp

Active Internet connections (only servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5765/perl

tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5446/sshd

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4730/cupsd

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:10000           0.0.0.0:*                           5765/perl

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*                           4730/cupsd

```

При загрузке системы заметил

```
 * Starting lo

 *   Bringing up lo

 *     127.0.0.1/8                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]
```

----------

## Chupa

Не уверен что та же самая, но всё же похожая проблема с апаче:

```
chupa chupa # /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

 * Starting apache2 ...

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs                                                                                    [ !! ]
```

У многих такая проблема встречалась, если стояли вместе 1 и 2 версия апаче. У меня такого нет. 80-ый порт никто не занимает. Своего решения не нашёл, может кто подскажет?

----------

## burbulator

 *mimmuror wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> 
> ...

 

Тогда и конфиг апача показывайте. Пока я вижу ругань на неправильно указанное доменное имя, используемое локальным интерфейсом.

----------

## mimmuror

Выложил /etc/apache2/httpd.conf.

----------

## calculator

Посмотрите /etc/conf.d/apache2 на предмет APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST"

----------

## mimmuror

Есть такая строка:

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC"

Если ее раскомментировать, то:

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for calculate

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName                           [ !! ]
```

Т.е. уже меньше чем раньше.  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Вторая ошибка лечится добавлением/раскомментированием этой строчки в конфиг:

```
ServerName localhost
```

----------

## calculator

Кстати эта строка добавилась в конфиге по умолчанию когда последний раз синкался. Я к тому что может # etc-update стоит сделать? Без ServerName запустится - это варнинг, а гуглить ИМХО нужно по "apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for calculate"

----------

## mimmuror

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

```

Не пишет ошибок и не запускается.

Но:

```
# apache2 -k start

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs

```

 *Quote:*   

> Я к тому что может # etc-update стоит сделать?

 

Сделал сразу после сборки апача.Last edited by mimmuror on Tue Jan 15, 2008 8:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Покажи вывод: 

```
grep -R Listen /etc/apache2/
```

Last edited by Laitr Keiows on Tue Jan 15, 2008 8:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mimmuror

```
# grep -R Listen /etc/apache2/

/etc/apache2/ports.conf:Listen 80

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:# Change this to Listen on specific IP addresses as shown below to

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_vhost.conf:Listen 80

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_ssl_vhost.conf:# Listen directives: "Listen [::]:443" and "Listen 0.0.0.0:443"

/etc/apache2/vhosts.d/00_default_ssl_vhost.conf:Listen 443

```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

А если так?

```
killall apache2; /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

----------

## mimmuror

```
# killall apache2; /etc/init.d/apache2 restart

apache2: не завершён ни один процесс

 * Starting apache2 ...                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

```
echo Listen 80 >> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
```

И перезапусти.

----------

## mimmuror

```
# echo Listen 80 >> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf

calculate kirill # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting apache2 ...

(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80

no listening sockets available, shutting down

Unable to open logs                                                                                                                      [ !! ]

```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Теперь осталось разобраться кто у тебя занял 80 порт.

----------

## mimmuror

 *Quote:*   

> Теперь осталось разобраться кто у тебя занял 80 порт.

 

Как?

----------

## mimmuror

 *Quote:*   

> Теперь осталось разобраться кто у тебя занял 80 порт.

 

Никто не занимает. Собрал lighttpd. Работает отлично на 80-ом порте.

----------

## Chupa

 *burbulator wrote:*   

>  *mimmuror wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for calculate
> 
> ...

 

Выложил http://pastebin.com/m1a7c87f3.

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Теперь осталось разобраться кто у тебя занял 80 порт.

 

У меня такая ошибка была до последнего обновления апаче из портов (когда он ещё попросил обновить конфиг после какой то версии). Походу никто 80 порт не занимает, netstat показывает что всё чисто. В гугле такие ошибки встречались довольно давно, но в основном из за того, что в системе стояли сразу apache и apache2. После апдейта до последней версии эта ошибка пропала, но появилась указанная выше в этом посте.

----------

## OpticalDezires

А если:

Listen Твой_IP:80 ???

P.S. Лог httpd.conf не полный.

----------

## OpticalDezires

 *mimmuror wrote:*   

> 
> 
> При загрузке системы заметил
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Товарещь, а нафига тебе апач на машине без сети ???

Тогда в таком случае:

```
Listen 127.0.0.1:80
```

или

```
Listen localhost:80
```

Но учти, что во втором случае надо проверить /etc/hosts на наличие записи

```
127.0.0.1         localhost
```

----------

